# heres the new ones



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

we ended up with 8 it was a long day yesterday starting at 1100am and ending around 630pm


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute as a jar full of buttons!
GP?


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Love em


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

yes they are


----------



## Cali (Mar 16, 2012)

They're adorable!


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

How adorable! Love them.


----------

